# Shift Gate!!



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

I received my shifter gate in the mail today! Below are some pictures of the install process. If you have one also I encourage you to post your pics and comments. Now onto the good stuff
This is how the package arrived.








Out with the old.








In with the new.








Tada! All in all it's a great piece. It looks amazing and was definitely the missing piece to my interior. The only thing bad that I have to say about it is that 5th and 6th are a tight fit and I had to file a good bit of material off to get it into those gears. It still rubs a little, but I figure that over time it will rub down. Also I went a little out of the way to make my own gaiter in plaid to match my door handles.








And a pic of the car because I like to whore:laugh:. Yes yes I know it's sitting 4x4, but you can yell at Koni and tell them to ship my coils a little faster.








I would like to thank Charlie and Ben for hooking us up with these. You guys are awesome:thumbup:


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

for some reason your car and color still look presentable at this (stock?) height. weird!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

So mine is not the only one with the 5th/6th rub problem....how much did you remove from the bottom of the prongs? Did you use a dremmel or hand file?


did some one say (pic) whore??


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks really nice. I can't wait to get my 5-speed. I think in the next batch Charlie is going to trim 5/6 as it seems to be a common issue.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

wanted to add this quick note from Charlie:



> the shiftgate can't account for the potential for worn linkages, however due to its design it will wear its own path over a short period of use and alleviate any issue. Also it is designed to give a click clack noise and this involves some touching - as long as the gearchange is not prevented it will be fine


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

It compliment the interior so well  I want that and an RS4 steering wheel


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Yeah I honestly took off maybe 1/32" if that. I figured it would correct itself over time. I will most likely take it out withing the next few weeks to file a little more off and to polish it. When I take it out I will measure it with a caliper. This is by far the coolest part of the interior now. It just needs some refinement to make it my own:thumbup:


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

Mine is in and looks and feels great, but the leather gaiter would bind up in the slots, so it isn't being used currently. I'm going to work on it tomorrow, and see really why it doesn't fit.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Too much material. Chaps in the UK have cut some off and then glued it down to the base of the shaft but that a little to permanent for me at this stage. So, I cut some of the stiching rather then the leather, to widen the gap, and then fold it down. so far that is working.

http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-shift-gate/


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Like I said before, I am using one that I made with plaid fabric. Its a lot thinner than the leather.:thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

jetta2.8 said:


> like i said before, i am using one that i made with plaid fabric. Its a lot thinner than the leather.:thumbup:


tpiwwp.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> tpiwwp.


 Huh


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Oh so I did just measure the shift gate and I ended up filing 1.5mm off the side of the 5th/6th gear slot. Picks of plaid gaiter?








IPhone pic FTL:thumbdown:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

jetta2.8 said:


> Oh so I did just measure the shift gate and I ended up filing 1.5mm off the side of the 5th/6th gear slot. Picks of plaid gaiter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. did you use hand file for better control or just a dremmel to file the 5/6 gear slot?


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

I used flat hand file so I could keep the pressure even and straight. Then I went back with a brillo pad and steel wool to give it a brushed look. :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Thanks. I'll pull mine later this week and do the same....minus the plaid.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> It compliment the interior so well  I want that and an RS4 steering wheel


:thumbup: For an EARLY 2001 225 partner! Do you not have ESP either?

My 01' doesn't have esp and has the RS4 wheel - it's so much nicer than the regular TT wheel & lack of ESP is a blessing!


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Nope. I do have ESP


----------

